# Lake Mohawk 1/6



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Fished at the West Beach. 13 fow. from 9 to 3 caught im thinkn over a hundred fish ran out of minnows i was averaging a 4 fish per minnow. only kept 20 did ok tho ended up with 4 that were around 12. lost a few nice ones that got tangled up in my transducer.. it happens i guess. most of the fish i caught were 6-10 inchs.. ate em last night... mmm fresh perch..


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

FON13....Do you have to be a property owner or pay a fee to fish Mohwak ? If it's the one I'm thinking about it's private isn't it ?....Thanks....Pete


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

freak do you have to be a member to fish lake mohawk.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> ate em last night... mmm fresh perch


Especially fresh perch through the ice!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

yes you have to be a property owner to fish the lake or be with the property owner to fish.. thought about buyin a lot just to have access to the fishing.. HUGE PIKE and jumbo perch.. used to be a real good lake for crappie but that has slowly went downhill over the past 2 yrs.. good in the spring of course when their on beds.. but this lake is like an aquarium super clear water. deep in areas with weeds and stumps and rocks its everything u would want to have. i often wonder if state records would count since its a private lake.. i would honestly think there is a chance theres a state record perch or pike in there.. ive caught a few 15 inch perch. and 2 pike over 44 inchs with several lost fish that i never saw they had to be toooads!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

freakofnature13 said:


> 2 pike over 44 inchs


Jeez id have to think those would be pretty close to state records...
sounds like an awesome place. Any pics???
kast


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Freak,

A pair of 44" pike in Ohio is awesome! Depending upon how heavy the fish were, you may have broken the Ohio state record, twice!

Type - Pike, Northern 
Length - 43" 
Pounds - 22.38 
Location - Lyre Lake 
Name - Chris Campbell
Date - Dayton Oct. 3, 1988 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...dfish_fshohiorcrdfish/tabid/6984/Default.aspx

I have heard that Lyre Lake is also not a public lake (though I don't know if it was or was not in 1988).

- Dave


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

i have a few witnesses that was on the boat.. on both fish..they could of easliy been close to 20lbs.. i lost one that bent 2 of the 3 treble hooks on my hott n tott straight as it pulled the boat around. lost it after bringn it up 3 times. the net woulda had a hard time on this one.. i had to bend over the side of the pontoon boat and stick my med 6'6 berkley lightn rod in the water and the only thing that was basically showing was my reel.. i was sooo afraid he was going to snap my rod i still talk about that fish to this day.. as i also hear stories from skiers that large pike or muskie have came up and swam next to them at their feet when their sking and attacked the gold colored keel? on the bottom of their ski.. heard rumors of muskies being in the lake but not many.. dunno its true or not. yrs ago im sure a few have dropped a couple in there leesville is right around the corner..im tellin ya if someone would actually target these particular fish you would be amazed on whats really in there... i caught a 12 inch perch last week that had a fresh bite mark just past its gill.. from a pike.. what a hog! lots of teeth marks on it went through the skin pretty good and broke the top fin as well.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

yea this lake has great fishing i have pulled out multiple 14 15 inch crappie and some 19 inch bass. i also caught a 35 in pike fishing for bass so they are in there.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice perch brother! Makes my mouth water.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

here are a few mohawk giants that i took through the ice.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Mohawk is definitely great fishing. I have a buddy that lives down there so I go down any chance I get! The panfish (Gills and Crappie) are numerous and HUGE. Good bass fishing as well, and definitely huge Pike and Muskie in there... I haven't caught any, but my buddy caught a 43" Muskie and had it mounted, I thought I had a picture but I can't find it, but its huge.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

falbinki how big is that crappie around 15 i was guessing from the perch picture. those are very nice.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

got this one last week at mohawk.. got into sum bigger crappies late ice at night.. sum that i was havn trouble gettin through the hole.. they seem to disappear come spring time for me.. that or im just too occupied with walleye.. its like fishin out of an aquarium out there lol.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

do you catch any walleye at mohawk. i have never caught any there. but i typically focus my efforts on bass in the summer and crappie in the spring. with some pike fishing from time to time.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

yepp! landed 1 throught the ice 21 inchs and 3 saugeye around 9 inchs.. this past ice yr.. used to get a couple a night casting shorelines.. and we did very well trollin in the elements in yrs past.... hot n totts!.. i dont target them at mohawk i would rather go to berlin or skeeto.. if i catch one there its on accident.. just for note i dont keep any walleye or saugeye from mohawk..nor bass.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah i think it was 15 or 15-1/2 i don't really remember for sure.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

well looks like i am quitting smoking , saving the money in a jar and buying a piece of paradise. open to invites as well fella's!! those are some nice healthy fish. and thru the ice too.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

ok thanks and i dont typically keep any bass from there either but i dont think anyone is suppose to keep them this year. and allwaysfishing mentor is a long way from waynesburg.


----------

